# Life span of a cockatiel



## jlballantyne (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi

I have a cockatiel called samson and I have had him for about 11 1/2 years and my brother had him for about 1 1/2 years before that so we think he is about 13. Does anyone know what their life span is?


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

we had a cockateil called joey she died last january and the grand old age of 22 she was fantastic and we still miss her


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

They can live into there 20s i had one called peter who was 25 when he died. he was older then me! it was sad still miss his funny ways


----------



## jlballantyne (Jan 5, 2009)

oh wow i did not know they could live to that age...


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

yeah she was so tame, for the last 6 years or so she couldnt fly she would come out and walk around and in the last year or so we had to bath her because she couldnt do it for herself it was so sad when she went, ill see if i can find pictures of her i should have some here that were taken not long before she died


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah my workmate had one years ago and he lived for around 20 years...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

my work mate had one that has lived to 27 and its still going


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

They can live pretty long, and now with the new types of food and care that is being provided more tend to live longer nowadays! I have heard of 20 yrs myself


----------



## jlballantyne (Jan 5, 2009)

wow i am amazed and there i was thinking my sammy was getting on a bit... lol

I have to say though he has got more agitated the older he has got, we have just got a new puppy and all he ( the cockatiel) does is screech all the time, he is driving us all mad, we bought him loads of new things for his cage but he won't entertain any of them he just hops around furious all the time, he is so grumpy.... any ideas???????


----------

